# How do you dispose of your smoked cigar (butt disposal?)



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

It seems that it is highly taboo to snuff out your cigar when done with it, and I agree. That seems to be a little crude. From what I gather, the smoked cigar is allowed to die a peaceful and happy demise. Then what? I've disposed of the butt a few different ways, and here, by myself, any of them are acceptable to me. What do you do with them? Garbage can? Toilet? Sink disposal? Really big ash can?

Cheers....


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

I smoke to the nub, when I get to that point I set it down in the ashtray and walk away. At at the end of every week I get a garbage bag and empty the contents of the ashtray in to it and then simply throw the bag in the trash. Stubbing out a cigar makes a mess and creates a nasty smell, not nice way to end good cigar.

Have a good one-

Dazz


----------



## GottaBeKD (Aug 23, 2012)

I have always wanted to just toss it into the vegetable garden - after it burns out of course. We already toss out tea leaves and coffee ground there.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

They take a nice flight to the back yard.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

They die a gentle, peaceful death here & are left to draw their final breath in privacy while ensconced in a comfy ashtray then relegated to the garbage bin. I definitely would not be using the sink or toilet as the nubs could contribute to blockages methinks. Toilets were invented for "butt disposal" of another kind.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2011)

GottaBeKD said:


> I have always wanted to just toss it into the vegetable garden - after it burns out of course. We already toss out tea leaves and coffee ground there.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?


tobacco is a natural bug/insect repellent......But I dont know what the effect on the soil would be......


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

anywhere with a proper ashtray I let them die a natural death.. out in the woods with the dog, fishing, yard work, etc.. I field strip them and let them blow in the wind.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

After reading the post about the Advice from Fuzzy... I am saving the Nubs and they are going into a pipe..  It just makes sense... Why waste... especially the OpusX's, Liga's etc etc.. Now a dog rocket am forcing myself to smoke for penance because I bought them I just toss them out after my ash tray reaches the magic number...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

After my cigar dies a slow, natural death and cools in the ash tray it gets tossed in the compost pile.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiatster said:


> They take a nice flight to the back yard.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also put em in a jar hook them on the hose water the lawn keeps the bugs away.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I let mine go out in the ashtray then dump ashtray whenever I get a chance. I didn't know that tobacco was a natural bug/insect repellant but don't beatles fall in that category?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

shaun341 said:


> I let mine go out in the ashtray then dump ashtray whenever I get a chance. I didn't know that tobacco was a natural bug/insect repellant but don't beatles fall in that category?


Tobacco also can be used as a de wormer... Those who dip snuff are WORM FREE! 

The question is if I extract nicotine from tobacco and drench the beetle in the extract will the beetle survive? I bet it doesn't...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Tobacco isn't necessarily a pesticide/insecticide. It's the nicotine in the tobacco that's a pesticide/insecticide.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

You can also mix the tobacco in with your facial cream for skin that shines like the night of your senior prom .

Seriously though, the mosquito thing is interesting.

Anyway, slow death in the tray, dump it in the outdoor garbage later on.

Back when I smoked in the garage and didn't want to let it burn without ventilation while I went to bed, I would pour a little water over it to put it out. Then back in the ashtray and dump it in the outside garbage in the morning.

I don't know that much about tobacco etiquette, but snuffing it out never seemed right to me.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Cigars have wonderful aromas before they're lit and while they're burning. But when they're done, it goes from aroma to smell. If you're smoking indoors, it's essential to fairly quickly dispose of the butts. Otherwise, you'll be subjected to that early-morning-barroom odor that to describe as unpleasant would be an understatement.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a nice firepit in the back yard where I toss them into when I finish.


----------



## fishboy2.0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Into the fire pit usually, or let it burn out in the ash tray.


----------



## lsnadon (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm going to have to get me a fire pit thingy..... You think after a few days worth of "growth" without a fire, there would be a bit of an aroma the first time you stoke up the fire?


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

As stated by others, I fling them out into the backyard. They do smell nice when they get whacked by the lawnmower. Tobacco and fresh cut grass.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Its funny this came up... I live on the 3rd floor of an apartment and do almost all of my smoking on my patio. I was just letting them die in the ashtray. After cooling, I had a small cardboard box (probably from Cbid) with a grocery bag in it where I would dump everything then tie off the bag. Kinda ironic how the cigars were leaving me in the same box they came to me in...

This was going along fine till a particularly bad windstorm the other night. The next time I walked outside all I found was an empty cardboard box flipped over and no bag in site....Either the Cigar rapture happened, or I have a very ticked off neighbor walking around somewhere.

After this, I have begun reevaluating my procedure.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a large decorative tin that contained popcorn that was a gift from one of my neighbors for Christmas. I have a about an inch or two of sand inside that I wet every so often. When I'm done for the night, the nub/butt gets chucked into the tin, and then my better half empties the tin on trash day since it contains more her smokes than mine.


----------



## Corsicana (Mar 9, 2013)

A friend of mine always used to put his cigar butts in the planter where his tomato's were growing. Apparently the nutrients help a lot with fertilizing the soil.


----------



## ThunderUp (Mar 9, 2013)

Just recently started letting them die out on their own. Been stubbing them out like a tool all this time. Love the fire pit idea


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

throw mine in yard....a few days later....mow over it


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

If I'm outside I toss into the firepit. If I'm in the truck or garage I leave them in my ashtray and let them burn out then the next day or so I empty in the trash.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Love the idea of saving the butts and using them as pipe tobacco. Especially since I don't nub them. Problem is I don't smoke a pipe but maybe now I have a good reason to start. As for stubbing them, it's the smell more than the idea of mistreating them bothers me. I was never one for over-sentimentality regarding inanimate objects, especially disposable ones.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

synergy012 said:


> Love the idea of saving the butts and using them as pipe tobacco. Especially since I don't nub them. Problem is I don't smoke a pipe but maybe now I have a good reason to start. As for stubbing them, it's the smell more than the idea of mistreating them bothers me. I was never one for over-sentimentality regarding inanimate objects, especially disposable ones.


I found out by saving the nubs etc.. That the acrid smell is from the burned / semi burned portion of the cigar that becomes stale gets worse over time.. I snip that part off and put them in a box with a boveda and some cedar sleeves off of other cigars..

So I keep all my ribbons, bands, and "special" cello etc.. I use the big plastic see through boxes from Ferrero Rocher Chocolates to store my bands in  and just a tupper type box for my cello's  and I put cedar sleeves I don't use into a cedar box 

Obviously don't store your nubs inside any container with cigars because that acrid smell will just be killer.. I haven't had any issues with just putting them in a cedar box outside of a humidor with a boveda ( moisture etc ) but it is normally 45-55 rh% here then a 62% boveda pack seems to keep them alright w/ a bunch of cedar sleeves..


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

fishboy2.0 said:


> Into the fire pit usually, or let it burn out in the ash tray.


Fire pit for me, as well.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

lsnadon said:


> I'm going to have to get me a fire pit thingy..... You think after a few days worth of "growth" without a fire, there would be a bit of an aroma the first time you stoke up the fire?


Maybe downwind. Doesn't bother me much


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

:eyebrows: What do you do to stop your wife or girlfriend from smokin? Use more lube! Myself, I just let her smolder out. Same as my cigars.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Like others have said, usually mine just get tossed in the yard. Nice, easy, clean disposal.


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

throw em in the street...STREET TERDS!!!!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been working on getting rid of the leftovers for a long time. When I'm in the car I toss them in the street, hoping a man in need of a good stogie will put it to use. At home is a different matter. I use an empty plastic coffee can with a good, tight, pop top. Drown the fire out of the cigar in the fountain and dump the butt and the ash in the can. Let me tell you to expect the can gets darn stinky:yuck:, but the wife will have a new coffee can for me to use in a few days. Leave a load of old coffee grounds in the can.
Works for me.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Into the fire if I've got one going, otherwise into the english ivy which also consumes coffee grounds, tea leaves, beer caps, and pretty much everything else I throw in it. It will be an interesting stratum for some future archaeologist.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I just toss them over the balcony after they are out. I have recently started slicing them open, stomping them between my shoe and the concrete to break it up, and sweeping it over the side to fall into the bushes below. At least this way it doesn't look like a bunch of turds in my downstairs neighbors bushes.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I save them, then throw them at non-smokers that do that fake cough as they walk by.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

fertilizer for the wife's plants.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Cigar tobacco is fermented and makes great compost or fertilizer for plants. (I read that in one of my cigar books) As for the bug-repellant, yes. As for the tobacco beetle, the Lacioderma in the only "bug" that will eat tobacco. 

FWIW
When first started smoking fine cigars, I would keep the butts in a large metal can with a tight tin lid (like the popcorn tin mentioned above). I filled it up with cigar butts. In 1997 we had a tree in the front yard that died, landscaper replaced it several times. They all died. We asked the landscaper to dig a bigger (gigantic) hole to see if there was clay or bedrock down below. They sent a back hoe and dug a hole big enough to drive a VW Bug into! ! ! And, they found the developer (years ago) had buried some big chunks of asphalt paving! So, when they replaced all the dirt, I gave them the large can of cigar butts and asked if they would mix it in with the soil. They did (and I helped). That tree is now over 20 feet tall. I say it's because of the rich tobacco additive we mixed in!


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

I eat the butt, tastes great and less filling than other butts out there.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, what do I do with my old cigar butts now? Let them go out in the ashtray, then when they're 'out' I dump them in the outside trash can. Sometimes I can smell it when the weather (air) is moist. I should save them again (because it's really easy). It's good compost for soil, plants, bushes, garden, flowers, etc.

Slightly off point:
I have an old brass bowl (I added some stirrups years ago) and use it for the discarded caps after I cut my cigar(s) (I have a cigar friendly office just outside the house). This un-smoked tobacco makes great compost additive for the wife's garden. Problem is; it takes about 3 years to get a bowl full.








Here's a photo of it out on the patio ^ ^ ^

Here's a photo of it in the office where I cut cigars:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

One dip in water (a rain barrel on the patio) and into the compost.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

I let them die off in the ash tray and then put them in a large planter that we keep in the back yard or just toss them into the shrubbery after they go out


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

Coasty said:


> I have been working on getting rid of the leftovers for a long time. When I'm in the car I toss them in the street, hoping a man in need of a good stogie will put it to use. At home is a different matter. I use an empty plastic coffee can with a good, tight, pop top. Drown the fire out of the cigar in the fountain and dump the butt and the ash in the can. Let me tell you to expect the can gets darn stinky:yuck:, but the wife will have a new coffee can for me to use in a few days. Leave a load of old coffee grounds in the can.
> Works for me.


That's what I do at home on my porch, at work, it's down the toilet ( what I flush is smaller than whats suppose to be flushed  )


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Years ago I got a bucket of beer at The Big Texan Steak Ranch in Amarillo, TX. All cigar butts go in that bucket.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I let them die their respectful death, then after several dead soldiers join...they are put into the garbage.


I like the fire pit idea! Almost a King's funeral by fire!


----------

